# TiVo Stream Download Failures



## webdoubt (Feb 27, 2013)

TiVo Stream, Router and TiVo Premiere all wired directly via Ethernet.

When a show won't download because of copyright restrictions does that mean that the show won't begin to download at all or will it start to download and then fail in the middle.

The reason I question this, is that some shows download perfectly 100% of the time, others fail 100% of the time at about the same point (8-9 minutes of content downloaded). For example, Storage Wars on A&E fails 100% of the time. American Pickers on History succeeds 100% of the time. The error message says nothing about copyright restrictions, it just says an error occurred and gives me the option to try again.

If it was a hardware problem or a problem with the connection I wouldn't think any shows would fail or succeed this consistently.

Anyone have any insight or similar experiences?


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

The copyright restricted ones show up as a different color and won't transfer at all.

In the days when I used TiVo Desktop I seem to remember the transfers would sometimes fail if a file was corrupted and this could be a signal strength issue when they were recorded. Maybe some cable channels have better signal strength than others (I don't know) but if I was you I would check all cable connections and splitters.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Protected recordings are not downloadable, but streaming is a different function.

If you can start a download and it stops in the same place, there may be some type of glitch in the video and if you can pause it after that, you can resume the download if you are using another tivo or software such as KMTTG, since Tivo desktop does not have the capability to resume downloads from a paused point.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I have been getting a lot of failed transfers lately which I didn't get originally. Usually restarting the d/l fixes it. Not sure if a software update recently was the catalyst for this or not.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

So has it been figured out why it's so slow in transferring? Is it transcoding and downloading?


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> So has it been figured out why it's so slow in transferring? Is it transcoding and downloading?


slow is relative, its still much faster then downloading to a pc and transcoding, but it isn't a straight copy at all.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ellinj said:


> slow is relative, its still much faster then downloading to a pc and transcoding, but it isn't a straight copy at all.


It is probably a combo of both. I can transfer faster to my 4S then my Wife's 4.

I am sure an IPAD 4 can go faster that my 4S


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ellinj said:


> slow is relative, its still much faster then downloading to a pc and transcoding, but it isn't a straight copy at all.


It isn't a straight copy, but it sure seems like the transcoding is FASTER than the transfer, so the transcoding isn't the bottleneck.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

mattack said:


> It isn't a straight copy, but it sure seems like the transcoding is FASTER than the transfer, so the transcoding isn't the bottleneck.


The stream has a special chip that can do transcoding of multiple streams in faster then real time, something your pc can't do.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, I know that.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yes, I know that.


And we all know it isn't a straight copy, so what are you trying to prove. This thread is about failed downloads.


----------



## good2me (Jan 11, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Protected recordings are not downloadable, but streaming is a different function.


Thats my question before I think about buying this. How or is it possible to know what shows I have recorded would be protected? Don't want to get this only to find out that most of the shows I have recorded are protected. The shows I record are scripted dramas, i.e.: NCIS, Elementary, and some from Showtime and HBO.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

good2me said:


> Thats my question before I think about buying this. How or is it possible to know what shows I have recorded would be protected? Don't want to get this only to find out that most of the shows I have recorded are protected. The shows I record are scripted dramas, i.e.: NCIS, Elementary, and some from Showtime and HBO.


Anything on showtime will be protected, broadcast shows on network tv will be ok. Shows on basic cable like TBS/TNT/USA etc, may or may not be protected depending on your cable provider.


----------



## good2me (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, guess Ill wait for a while, can buy 60 hrs of SD from iTunes for what this cost, that should hold me for a bit, since I only would use it when out of town, which isnt very often.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ellinj said:


> And we all know it isn't a straight copy, so what are you trying to prove. This thread is about failed downloads.


I wasn't trying to prove anything, I was trying to show that it's not "so slow", since even though it is doing transcoding, THAT HARDWARE is faster than realtime, and the speed seems ABOUT the same if not faster as when downloading a show to a computer (which doesn't involve ANY transcoding).


----------

